

Swieros: A tiny hand crafted CPU emulator, C compiler, and Operating System - adamnemecek
https://github.com/rswier/swieros

======
fernly
The overview/explanation that ought to be visible is in a file[0]. It is still
not clear the extent of this or its derivation, how much is borrowed and how
much original, and generally why it exists.

[0]
[https://github.com/rswier/swieros/blob/master/00README.txt](https://github.com/rswier/swieros/blob/master/00README.txt)

